# Tren just not for me?



## Sledge (Jun 4, 2016)

I've gotten great results from tren years ago. However it seems like whenever I try it now, my nips get puffy and theres even a little lactation. This time I added 200 per week of tren ace to my trt, and bam. Immediate angrynips. Am I now super sensitive to 9-nors?


----------



## RISE (Jun 4, 2016)

Maybe you got some real tren now.  Prolactin is very common with tren, so i wouldn't be questioning your current gear, but more of what was in your previous vials.  Get some caber or prami and you'll be fine.


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 4, 2016)

This ^^^

Looks like this is the first time youv gotten real tren, get ahold of some pramiprexole or cabergolin, preferably prami, caber isn't conducive to growth, been shown to lower GH and IGF1 levels.

For future cycles, always make sure you have ancillaries ahead of time.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. But my previous tren was made from fina pellets, with outstanding gains. Theres no doubt it was real. That was before I started trt. I am just wondering if I have become more sensitive.  I will research prami. Is B6 an option?


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 4, 2016)

B6 alone no matter how much you take probably won't prevent it. Supplements are just that, a way to supplement primary substances.

It's possible you have become more sensitive, hormone levels and balance change over time.

Edit: gyno is easy to prevent but can be very difficult to treat, often times requiring surgical removal. .1mg of prami per night will do the job, AND increase your gains (causes a surge of HGH) make you sleep better as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2016)

Control your e2. If you are lactating your e2 is unchecked.  What's your bloodwork say?


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 4, 2016)

Tren is for everyone it is the gods greatest gift to man must have caber and prami on hand and steady blood work. Might go through a few threads that come up when you put tren in the search bar. Research research research before putting anything into your body


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 4, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Teen is for everyone it is the gods greatest gift to man must have caber and prami on hand and steady blood work. Might go through a few threads that come up when you put tren in the search bar. Research research research before putting anything into your body



All you care about is upping the tren!!! LOL classic


----------



## Paulblart (Jun 5, 2016)

in my experience ive had similar troubles with tren.  i got some hard buildup behind my nips but caber keeps it from getting any worse.  the buildup is not visible to anyone but i can feel it.  i get a little lactation as well (maybe once a week) but very small ammounts. on days i dont take my ai and caber my nips will be sensitive but its not all bad.  a pct with nolvadex and clomid took care of the buildup and got rid of it.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 5, 2016)

Paulblart said:


> in my experience ive had similar troubles with tren.  i got some hard buildup behind my nips but caber keeps it from getting any worse.  the buildup is not visible to anyone but i can feel it.  i get a little lactation as well (maybe once a week) but very small ammounts. on days i dont take my ai and caber my nips will be sensitive but its not all bad.  a pct with nolvadex and clomid took care of the buildup and got rid of it.



In your previous thread you stated you've run tren once for 10 weeks.  In another thread you stated you are finishing up a tren cycle and will pct shortly.  Not trying to bust your balls, but I'd be very careful about giving advice on tren after only running one tren cycle.


----------



## snake (Jun 5, 2016)

It's all guess work without blood work. Personally, being on a TRT dose and adding only 200 mg of tren did nothing to effect my nips, but that's me. Have you used Deca or NPP in the past?


----------



## Sledge (Jun 5, 2016)

Have not used deca or npp. How were your results with trt and tren? Should be getting blood work this week.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2016)

thats just how you feel now.You may try it later on and like it again


----------



## bvs (Jun 5, 2016)

I use caber 0.5mg twice a week


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 5, 2016)

I've ran Tren a bunch of times and every time has been different. Lol. Trens a sneaky little bitch.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah trens weird. I've had real tren and never got lactation or puffiness. You Estrogen is prob through the roof, including your prolactin/progesterone are u taking an Ai? x2 on the caber/prami.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 6, 2016)

post bloods.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 6, 2016)

I knew a guy who cared less about proper ancillaries he would run grams and grams with out ever coming off and no ai no nothing . He was huge had great genetics I guess, won some amateur shows but never really went for his pro card he got unmotivated along the way .

Long story short this man could shoot milk across the room with his gorilla titties . I have never seen anything like it and never want to see anything like it again . 

I didn't believe a man could lactate until then its something you cant unsee


----------



## Black Beard (Jul 3, 2016)

It could be your source. The precursor for trenbolone synthesis is actually an estrogen. This could be in the raws used to produced your batch of tren, or like others said, you got real trenbolone.


----------



## JackC4 (Jul 7, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I knew a guy who cared less about proper ancillaries he would run grams and grams with out ever coming off and no ai no nothing . He was huge had great genetics I guess, won some amateur shows but never really went for his pro card he got unmotivated along the way .
> 
> Long story short this man could shoot milk across the room with his gorilla titties . I have never seen anything like it and never want to see anything like it again .
> 
> I didn't believe a man could lactate until then its something you cant unsee



Dear gawd mannnnnn!!!

Terrifying image there


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 8, 2016)

hey guys, I hope this is o.k to post on this thread, it's about tren. I am usually quite an angry guy and I have read that taking Tren can bring out the rage, do any of you guys get that with Tren or is it a load of B.S?


----------



## tony72722 (Jul 10, 2016)

bvs said:


> I use caber 0.5mg twice a week



Caber scares me. Heart Valve issues.


----------



## Renz (Jul 11, 2016)

What's your test at?

I only get that side if test goes above a certain threshold.



kiwimike said:


> hey guys, I hope this is o.k to post on this thread, it's about tren. I am usually quite an angry guy and I have read that taking Tren can bring out the rage, do any of you guys get that with Tren or is it a load of B.S?



It effects everyone differently, but from my experience just about everyone's "patience" is about half of what it normally is on tren.


----------

